# Tierra del Sol Robusto Cigar Review - Perdomo scores an A+ again



## joncaputo

This is another well made cigar from the Perdomo crew that has a great look to it and smokes as well as it looks. Great taste and well worth the mo...

Read the full review here: Tierra del Sol Robusto Cigar Review - Perdomo scores an A+ again


----------

